# Quale organizer usate?

## alkaid

korganizer oltre che non soddisfarmi, spesso mi freeza la gentoo perciò vi chiedo cosa usate per avere dei consigli, grazie.

----------

## SilverXXX

C'è evolution, il 2 mi è sembrate molto buono (anche se non l'ho usato molto) ed è compatibile (tramite multisync e synce) con i pda M$, e per i palm c'è pilots

----------

## =DvD=

io uso carta e penna, mi sembrano enormemente piu comodi!!

----------

## fat_penguin

Io uso mozilla calendar e lo trovo comodissimo....

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/

byebye

fa_penguin

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> C'è evolution, il 2 mi è sembrate molto buono (anche se non l'ho usato molto) ed è compatibile (tramite multisync e synce) con i pda M$, e per i palm c'è pilots

 

pilots? intendi jpilot oppure mi sono perso qualcosa? Comunque Evo credo funzioni bene anche con i Palm.

Io come organizer uso direttamente il Palm... l'applicazione desktop la uso solo per sincronizzare  :Wink: 

----------

## gaffiere

le poche cose che val la pena segnare le segno sul calendario di XFCE4, le altre... beh le dimentico, e qualcun altro provvede  a tempo debito a ricordarmele   :Laughing: 

see ya

----------

## lavish

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> io uso carta e penna, mi sembrano enormemente piu comodi!!

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## alkaid

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   io uso carta e penna, mi sembrano enormemente piu comodi!! 
> 
>   

 

Beh... certo, se la carta mi restasse sopra la scrivania   :Confused: 

----------

## motaboy

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> korganizer oltre che non soddisfarmi, spesso mi freeza la gentoo perciò vi chiedo cosa usate per avere dei consigli, grazie.

 

non credo sia colpa di korganizer se ti freeza su tutto...

----------

## molesto

io uso la testa  e la mi agendina moleskine(TM)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> io uso carta e penna, mi sembrano enormemente piu comodi!!

 

quoto

----------

## SilverXXX

@ randomaze: intendo il pilots che c'è integrato in evo2, credo si chiami gnome-pilots o qualcosa del genere. Comunque, anche se carta e penna sono molto più comodi per degli appunti veloci, per appuntamenti, memo, rubrica et simili un buon palmare è meglio (ed è meglio anche di qualunque cell o smartphone). Solo che adesso uso un pocketpc, e la applicazioni di default non sono il massimo  :Evil or Very Mad:   (ma forse più avanti passo a palm)

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> (ma forse più avanti passo a palm)

 

Non consoco il PocketPC e le applicazioni default ma con il Palm mi trovo benissimo... e si trova anche un pò di roba Free (as speach) in giro.

----------

## alkaid

veramente io lo uso per memo importanti, tipo scadenza assicurazioni, bolli, revisione auto eccetera, perciò sono memo ricorsivi anche biannuali.

Non nascondo che ho ancora win xp installato e per ora uso memorex che secondo me è il massimo.. trovassi qualcosa di questo tipo per linux   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SilverXXX

hai provato con wine?

----------

## alkaid

che dici? non ha senso....  se devo emularlo ogni volta che voglio ricordare qualcosa, faccio prima a scrivermi le scadenze su un foglio .txt   :Smile: 

----------

## tobiwan_

Matita, stilografica nera, Moleskine & Blocco di post-it immenso vicino al monitor  :Very Happy: 

Sono un tradizionalista  :Very Happy: 

Comunque ho notato anch'io qualche freeze occasionale di korganizer... 

Mah.

----------

## alkaid

....mi fate venire un dubbio.... ma voi linux per cosa lo usate? per tenere i post-it vicino al monitor?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Razz: 

----------

## tobiwan_

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ....mi fate venire un dubbio.... ma voi linux per cosa lo usate? per tenere i post-it vicino al monitor?   

 

Certo, ho anche installato le apposite estensioni per x.org  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Io me li segno sul calendario del cellulare..

----------

## federico

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> io uso carta e penna, mi sembrano enormemente piu comodi!!

  Ehehe anche io affianco al pc tengo il block notes  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

nano -w file  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alkaid

OK ci rinuncio   :Laughing: 

----------

## Panda

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> nano -w file 

  quoto, solo che io uso vim  :Razz: 

vim ~/.agenda.txt

----------

## gutter

Io uso evolution   :Wink: 

----------

## Giepi

mmmh sapete che mi state facendo un idea per il primo programma che farò una volta che saprò usare wxPython?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alkaid

visto che non ci sono valide alternative io uso windows xp con memorex   :Laughing: 

----------

## alkaid

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> mmmh sapete che mi state facendo un idea per il primo programma che farò una volta che saprò usare wxPython? 

 

GRANDE!!!! .... se posso permettermi... cerca con google memorex+sdstudio io ti consiglierei di basarti sulle funzionalità di quel software... sono anni che lo uso e posso dire con una certa sicurezza che è il MEJO   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> visto che non ci sono valide alternative io uso windows xp con memorex  

 

Conosci xnotesplus?

...unica pecca credo il fatto che non abbia un ebuild...

----------

## consdel

che programma mi consigliate per memorizzare date, anniversarsi, scadenze assicurazioni, etc etc?

mi basta qualcosa di veramente molto semplice!

grazie.

----------

## lavish

Ma fare una piccola ricerca no?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-261910-highlight-organizer.html ....

----------

## shev

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma fare una piccola ricerca no?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-261910-highlight-organizer.html ....

 

Come indicato da lavish, ho unito i due topic. Però ragazzi, ora che i mods hanno il merge non è che la ricerca è passata di moda: prima di postare bisogna cmq cercare!  :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

@consdel   per farla breve io li ho provati tutti e sono arrivato alla conclusione che sotto linux non c'è nulla che faccia allo scopo, sotto windows invece cerca su google memorex della sdstudio che è gratis e ha un sacco di funzionalità, io o uso da diversi anni e non ho più saltato un pagamento (memorizzo sscadenze bolli, assicurazioni ecc) ciao!

----------

## luca82

Io uso Evolution2 insieme a qualche Sticky Notes sul desktop...

----------

## gutter

Idem  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Io faccio prima, mi dimentico direttamente gli appuntamenti cercando di usare xcalendar  :Rolling Eyes: 

/me è il peggiore di turno

----------

